# moving tank...



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well i'm moving my 55 gallon to the basement so i have to get rid of the water. i was wondering if i dumped all my cycled water from my 10 and 25 gallon, would it still be considered cycled. than add 20% more to act as if it would be a water change.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

try to keep as much as possible by using some type of liquid containers and try not to lose more than half of the water. Good luck with your move...
what you have suggested from you other tanks will work if the water paremeters are the same.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

thanks moved tank and it is currently cycling and heating and the aerating or w/e


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

boxer said:


> well i'm moving my 55 gallon to the basement so i have to get rid of the water. i was wondering if i dumped all my cycled water from my 10 and 25 gallon, would it still be considered cycled. than add 20% more to act as if it would be a water change.


 no bacteria is not free floating. it needs a surface to grow on. useing old water wont cycle a tank. gravel and filter media will


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > well i'm moving my 55 gallon to the basement so i have to get rid of the water. i was wondering if i dumped all my cycled water from my 10 and 25 gallon, would it still be considered cycled. than add 20% more to act as if it would be a water change.
> ...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

yup very little if any beneficial bacteria are free floating and most of it is in the gravel and filters.


----------

